# Any Caravanners around??



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alrighty all??

Just wondering if we have any caravaners on the site. Used to be big into in the UK and after a few tent holidays here we're thinking of getting back into here.

Anyone got any experiance of it here. Realise Spain being the great easy going place it is that the whole process is probaly a pain in the rear end with regulations etc...

Needding to fit a tow bar and get it registered on the log book. Anyone done this? Straight forward enough? Remember how much it was?
Caravan insurance! is this shocking or pretty affordable?
Also ITV is this much the same as the car ITV i.e cost.

Gracias

D


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty all??
> 
> Just wondering if we have any caravaners on the site. Used to be big into in the UK and after a few tent holidays here we're thinking of getting back into here.
> 
> ...


You don't say how long you are planning on being here in Spain with your Car and Caraven for, or whether they are both UK registered or Spanish registered.

Basically, and assuming that you are planning to tour Spain in a UK registered Car & Van, you will be fine as long as you will not be in the country for more than 6 months. If you wish to stay here more than 6 months it will be a nightmare on more than one level.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

djfwells said:


> You don't say how long you are planning on being here in Spain with your Car and Caraven for, or whether they are both UK registered or Spanish registered.


Join Date: Aug 2008
Location: Frigiliana
Posts: 172 

That in combination with questions to ITV and insurance tells me he is resident in Spain and will have a spanish car


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Join Date: Aug 2008
> Location: Frigiliana
> Posts: 172
> 
> That in combination with questions to ITV and insurance tells me he is resident in Spain and will have a spanish car


That being the case the OP should be aware that any retro-fitted Tow bar on any vehicle should provide a Homologation Certificate in order to pass it's ITV.

Similarly, any Caravan needs it's own certificate of ITV, and in order to do this any non-spanish caravan should first be legally imported. Not an easy process to go through unless you are already in possession of the original log book, and that the door is fitted on the 'right side'.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep been here not far off three years now! Know about the tow bar getting registered bit it's more to do with is the process at the itv station straight forward?
Again anyone got any experience with insuring there caravan I.e roughly does it cost the earth?
I'll be buying a Spanish van can't be bothered with the whole matriculation process already done it few times because I buy my motorbikes in the UK.
Prices on caravan seem to be not far off the UK which was a nice surprise it's more the itv side and insurance of vans here that I'm not sure of!

D


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi there.

We came with a car and a caravan. The car is now on Spanish plates. Just needed a ficha tecnica for the tow bar to get through ITV.

I am now importing the caravan. Getting all the data for the ficha tecnica has been an experience! You need exact weights and measures for everything.

I spoke to the local ITV regarding the door being on the "wrong side" and the reply I got was "well, you didn´t have to move the steering wheel on the car did you" so it can be imported!

The whole process is stressful but if you don´t rush it and just relax it´s fine. Why do today what can be done tomorrow as I´m often told here....


----------



## Nedra (Jan 22, 2012)

*Caravan Tires*

Hello!

My father in law recently bought a caravan here in Spain and has been unable to find this type of tire: 155r12c, 83/81in. If anyone has any info or knows of any dealerships in Spain (south preferred but entire country accepted) please send me a private message.

Thanks


----------



## Longfella (Oct 7, 2016)

*Longfella*

Yes, here's one who's contemplating spending 6 months+ every year in Portugal


----------

